
Endangered baby dolphin dies after swimmers pass it around for selfies (2016) - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2016/02/18/endangered-baby-dolphin-dies-after-swimmers-pass-it-around-for-selfies/
======
ChrisGranger
(2016)

